# Funny stuff I saw this week



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

I've seen individual strands of barbed wire used in "knob and tube". Keep at residential long enough and you'll see everything.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

kbatku said:


> I've seen individual strands of barbed wire used in "knob and tube". Keep at residential long enough and you'll see everything.




Is that so when you're crawling through the attic you can get electric current injected directly into your water-laden subcutaneous tissues?


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Is that so when you're crawling through the attic you can get electric current injected directly into your water-laden subcutaneous tissues?


It was the craziest install I've ever seen, in an OLD farmhouse (imagine that!). 

The exterior walls were solid wood, scraps of anything, built up to 2x4 thickness. The "builder" chiseled channels into the wood, and laid scraps of whatever wire he could find into the channels, twisting the ends together to form an unbroken path for the electricity to follow until he reached the "box", where he twisted on a short piece of regular K&T type wire.

The "box" was a small hole the size of the device chiseled into the wood.

Yeeehaw.

The whole mess was overlayed by some kind of punk board, which was then wallpapered and eventually painted (with lead based paint I bet) about 100 times.

The homeowner bought the place (which was by this time surrounded with more modern houses) without any inkling of the construction methods, which were exposed when he decided to enlarge a window.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

kbatku said:


> The homeowner bought the place (which was by this time surrounded with more modern houses) without any inkling of the construction methods, which were exposed when he decided to enlarge a window.


One reason of many to go crawling before you buy a house


----------



## DEelectrician88 (Oct 14, 2011)

So what did the homeowner do? Did u rewire the place?


----------

